# Raid on reserves nets $2.5M, grenade launchers



## bily052 (26 Mar 2008)

Scary....  whats next?

"A massive police raid at three different Mohawk reserves in Quebec Wednesday morning netted $2.5 million in cash and a large firearms cache, including three grenade launchers."

[url=http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080326/drug_raids_080326/20080326?hub=TopStories[/URL]]http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080326/drug_raids_080326/20080326?hub=TopStories[/url]


----------



## slowmode (26 Mar 2008)

You put the link wrong, may I correct you

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080326/drug_raids_080326/20080326?hub=TopStories&s_name=


----------



## benny88 (26 Mar 2008)

Good thing they didn't have those during Oka...or maybe they did.


----------



## Old Ranger (27 Mar 2008)

It's always nice reading heart felt stories coming home from a night shift!


----------



## geo (27 Mar 2008)

Hmmm Akwasashe, Kahnawake & Kanesetake (sp?) our own "autonomous" regions.

The people involved in the drugs & trafficking have been a burden on their communities for a long, long time.
We can only hope the ordinary people get a chance to get a grip on things now that some baddies are on their way to jail.


----------



## KevinB (27 Mar 2008)

99.999% of all illegal guns in Canada that come from the US come in via native reserves.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Mar 2008)

The people that do this smuggling thing on the Reserves advertise themselves as "Warriors" for their people, when in fact they prey on their own people...selling drugs to their own people....
They disguise themselves as "Warriors" when in fact they are nothing but criminals.


----------



## KevinB (27 Mar 2008)

+1 OldSolduer

  Typically they are also observed intimidating the Band Tribal Council and running off the elders, so the more impressionalable youths are recruited for nefarious purposes.


----------



## benny88 (27 Mar 2008)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> 99.999% of all illegal guns in Canada that come from the US come in via native reserves.



  I was wondering about the logistics of having a reserve straddle several provinces and states. What are the border procedures, if any, at reserves? I can't imagine there are tollbooths running right through the territory, but are the roads running in and out regulated at all?



			
				OldSolduer said:
			
		

> The people that do this smuggling thing on the Reserves advertise themselves as "Warriors" for their people, when in fact they prey on their own people...selling drugs to their own people....
> They disguise themselves as "Warriors" when in fact they are nothing but criminals.



  The fact that they use that term has always boiled my potatoes. Not only as a service member, but I think it's insulting to their ancestors who actually WERE brave warriors and who had a hand in shaping North America.


----------



## geo (27 Mar 2008)

river traffic around the Cornwall / Akwasasne / St Regis is.... challenging.
US & Cdn customs are fighting an uphill battle - trying to cope with the criminal goings on in the area

Native blocade runners run the river every night & the authorities are constantly challenged to keep up.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Mar 2008)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> 99.999% of all illegal guns in Canada that come from the US come in via native reserves.



I think if you did some digging you would find that it is likely the government that had supplied many of the firearms found, remember that a whole whack of them disappeared from the native police office. You can bet that if this is the case they won't be in a hurry to mention it.


----------



## Strike (27 Mar 2008)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I think if you did some digging you would find that it is likely the government that had supplied many of the firearms found, remember that a whole whack of them disappeared from the native police office. You can bet that if this is the case they won't be in a hurry to mention it.



Right, because grenade launchers is a regular piece of kit for a natice police force.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Mar 2008)

You will note I said many, not all and if I recall correctly there was either a number of AR-15 or C7's stolen and either M203 or some type of grenade launcher as well. The grenade launcher seized might have been sourced elsewhere and attached.


----------



## geo (27 Mar 2008)

The Peacekeepers did not have C7s.  AR15s and the like.
WRT the M203... have serious doubts the SQ provided them with somethink like that.... I doubt even the SQ has some


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Mar 2008)

As i said they may have been added later, if they are not airsoft...

The M203 is a non-restricted firearm going by my reading if my information is up to date, although they are not common.

The M203 is listed in the FRT as follows...

Reference No: 125684 X 

Make: Grenade Launcher 
Serial Numbering: Numbered 
Model: M203 
Country: UNITED STATES OF AMERICA 
Manufacturer: Lewis Machine & Tool (LMT) 
Level: Manufacturer Specifications and Commercial Customization 
Type: Other 
Legal Classification: Non-Restricted 
Action: Single-Shot


----------



## Jarnhamar (27 Mar 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, M203 type grenade launchers are not illegal. The projectile they fire doesn't exceed 495 feet per second so they don't require a licence like the PAL.

The ammunition they fire (ie HE, gas, flachette) may however be illegal.

Edit: Colin beat me to it.


----------



## Greymatters (27 Mar 2008)

A curious loophole!  I would have thought they were covered under some regulation...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Mar 2008)

They were a controlled good until deemed a firearm, I doubt many people really understand their legal status. In fact I suspect the airsoft version may be banned as a replica.

http://www.airsoftarmoury.co.uk/product_info.php?products_id=1180


----------



## KevinB (27 Mar 2008)

The RCMP made an internal decision to alter the Criminal Code and change the law as it applies to Grenade Launchers -- they had been (at legally under the CC definitions) are not a Firearm...

 Now the LMT and Colt M203's have FRT #'s

But previously anyone could by the launcher -- the ammo is what is controlled - beyond practice rounds and flares.


----------

